# help id kid bike



## tobytyler (Jul 23, 2011)

a guy should me this bike he dosn't know the year or model i told him i'd see if i could find out i'm thinking colson any idea on year and value? check out the clip for the drop stand cool heavy bike to boot. thanks toby tyler


----------



## ridingtoy (Jul 23, 2011)

The boys model sidewalk bike could also possibly be an Elgin model. They produced one in 1933 with the same top bar having a bend near the seat post like this one. Their sprocket wheel is identical to this one with the round holes. American also made a smaller bike with curved top bar, but this one look more like the Elgin in a collector catalog I have. The American bikes usually had an arc-like curve instead of a bend in the tube. Gendron was another maker of these small bikes, but tended to have a straight top bar. I don't have any info on Colson bikes of this size to check, so it possibly could be a Colson as you mentioned. The girls bike looks like a Mercury made by Murray based on the head mast nose. I've seen that same head profile on older Mercury tricycles of the early 1940s.

EDIT: Dummy me...I forgot I do have a Colson book. Yes, it could very well be a Colson bike from the same time period of early/mid 1930s. The Colson bike I'm looking at has the same top tube bend and sprocket wheel. So, based on what I've seen, I'd say you either have a Colson or Elgin.

Dave


----------



## tobytyler (Jul 24, 2011)

thanks ill tell him it is a colson or egin sidewalk bike any value? thanks toby t.


----------

